# Murph Times



## amlove21 (May 27, 2013)

So, today was the day that nearly everyone and their brother did Murph. Post up your times!

46:30, in my chest rig. Front/rear/side plates only. 

Painful, but good.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 28, 2013)

Nice.  I usually do Murph on Memorial Day but did something different yesterday involving the vest, a sandbag, a couple dumbbells and my backyard.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 28, 2013)

I'm definitely feeling it from yesterday's Murph.  First time as prescribed (including a chest rig + weights to make the 20lbs).  My time sucked (especially compared to yours, A), but I did it. 

I REALLY need to find a way to get back into a consistent workout schedule.  No more traveling for a bit I hope, so it is back to getting in shape!


----------



## amlove21 (May 28, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I'm definitely feeling it from yesterday's Murph. First time as prescribed (including a chest rig + weights to make the 20lbs). My time sucked (especially compared to yours, A), but I did it.
> 
> I REALLY need to find a way to get back into a consistent workout schedule. No more traveling for a bit I hope, so it is back to getting in shape!


 
Not about comparing your time to mine. Sometimes you just need to get the work done, that's all. Good job.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 29, 2013)

No gear, just my MDM 2013 shirt, shorts and running shoes.
First mile was 6:45.
Cals were about 55 mins.*
Last mile was 8:55.

*I did my cals in a nearby park where there was a shit load of Memorial day stuff going on.  Bad planning on my part.  My pull ups were done on various pieces of playground equipment while trying to stay out of the way of the little kids who actually belonged there.


----------

